# Waldenwoods - Hartland, Mi



## Sayonara

When we bought our TT we were given 7 nights of free camping at Waldenwoods. It sounds like a resort type campground only open to "members"

Has anyone been there? How does the membership work? Just curious since it is only 15 minutes from our home. To use our 7 free nights we need to sit through their sales pitch. just wanted to be educated prior to going.
Thanks!
DT


----------



## Jeannie

Hi DT,

Welcome to Outbackers. How do you like your 32BHDS so far?

We have been members at Waldenwoods for the past 3 years and enjoy it. Friends that referred us have been members for 9 years and just signed up for another 10 years. There are different membership packages. A camping membership covers your camping fees for 10 years. There is an annual maintenance fee also. No reservations needed unless it is a major holiday. It is a family resort atmosphere. Lots of activities for all ages. Waldenwoods is also open all year, which was something else we liked. I didn't think the sales pitch was high pressure. We took the tour and stayed the weekend before deciding to join. We are out there almost every weekend so for us it was money well spent.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Sayonara

Hey thanks! Do/can you leave your trailer there or do you tow it in every weekend? We love our 32BHDS so far. We have had it for 3 weeks or so and used it 3 times already. We are now looking to upgrade the truck so we can safely/comfortably do some longer traveling.

DT


----------



## battalionchief3

Maybe I should check that out. 
Sincerely, Travis Walden

maybe I can get a deal or something....


----------



## Sayonara

Check what out Travis? you want a deal on my truck?


----------



## battalionchief3

No, walden woods, maybe its a long lost relative and I can get some free camping.


----------



## Sayonara

Oh, ok, thats what i thought due to the name. So when you call for that discount, let them know you have some friends that desreve it too...


----------



## Jeannie

dpthomasjr said:


> Hey thanks! Do/can you leave your trailer there or do you tow it in every weekend? We love our 32BHDS so far. We have had it for 3 weeks or so and used it 3 times already. We are now looking to upgrade the truck so we can safely/comfortably do some longer traveling.
> 
> DT


There is a storage lot available. We tow ours home and keep it in storage near our house. You can occupy a site for 2 weeks max. Then you have to leave for 24 hours. That rotation gives other members a chance to come in. From November 1 to April 1 you can stay on site for winter camping. Electricity is on but no water. The bathhouse is open all year. Here is the link to Waldenwoods website. Waldenwoods


----------



## Sayonara

We went in for a tour today. Very nice! Very Low pressure. We noticed 2 OB's there a 31RQS and a 5er that said Outback by Lite Way???

Anyways, we really like it, especially since we are 10 minutes from it. Im just concerned that we will feel guilty if we go somewhere else for a weekend or 2 and not spend our time there. ALso, our whole family camps, they would all have to be members to go there with us unless they stayed in tents on our site.

We really liked the stmosphere. It feels like you are up north. The ammenities are nice, the activities they plan seem nice. Im just wondering if we should wait a couple years to sign up sfter we do some traveling around. did you opt for the ROD membership as well? The storage $ was a little steep at $60/ mo. I currently pay $40 down the road.

Thanks for the help!
DT


----------



## Jeannie

dpthomasjr said:


> We went in for a tour today. Very nice! Very Low pressure. We noticed 2 OB's there a 31RQS and a 5er that said Outback by Lite Way???
> 
> Anyways, we really like it, especially since we are 10 minutes from it. Im just concerned that we will feel guilty if we go somewhere else for a weekend or 2 and not spend our time there. ALso, our whole family camps, they would all have to be members to go there with us unless they stayed in tents on our site.
> 
> We really liked the stmosphere. It feels like you are up north. The ammenities are nice, the activities they plan seem nice. Im just wondering if we should wait a couple years to sign up sfter we do some traveling around. did you opt for the ROD membership as well? The storage $ was a little steep at $60/ mo. I currently pay $40 down the road.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> DT


There are a few Outbacks at Waldenwoods. The Outback by Lite Way is there often. Somewhere on this forum I have read that Lite Way was the original manufacturer.

The 1st year of our ROD membership was paid by Waldenwoods. We never used it once so we canceled the next year. A $50 prepaid refundable resevation fee was required by ROD. It was a PIA to get the refund and they deducted $10 for processing the refund. I agree the storage fee is high. We pay $42/mo for storage near our home.

We do go other places a couple of times a year and still feel we get our moneys worth. For us Waldenwoods is like having a cottage without the maintenance.


----------

